# zurn pints



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Heads up. If you have one that is not flushing and the batteries are good, check the solenoid plug. You should be able to see the brass where the pins make contact. Also I have found that removing the battery compartment to push the plugs together is usually needed or it can push the connector through and not make contact or fall apart later.


----------

